# caught in indian river



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

caught on a popping cork and live shrimp.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

All nice fish. Welcome aboard!


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey fishingfool. How did that trout and snook taste for supper? How did you prepare them?


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

you will probably hate me for saying this but they were all released. I am going out tomorrow in the am and I will keep the catch.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Which popping cork brand do you like the most?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

montylfl Snook have a size limit
Atlantic is 28-32"
Gulf is 28-33"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to P&S, and great work!


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

BentHook said:


> montylfl Snook have a size limit
> Atlantic is 28-32"
> Gulf is 28-33"



lol. I know. I was testing him.

And that trout looks short too


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't worry I only keep whats legal. I am not like all the other jack azzes that keep everything. Thats why I measure. I usually just do it for the sport. but every once in a while I get a craving. That red was released and he was a perfect size to take home, and so was a couple of the trout I caught but they all lived to fight another day. I appreciate your concern on taken ill-legal fish.
thank you,
alex
P.S. I didn't make it fishing this weekend but with the full moon around the corner and the weather warming up. Damn cant wait till fri, sat, and sunday... Friday night I am going to dunlawton bridge in daytona if anybody wants to jig.:fishing::beer:


----------

